# Forum Stunner SLR



## Tom Selleck (Dec 6, 2010)

I just picked up a pair of these at a store on closeout and have to say how great they feel. I have really narrow feet and like a stiff boot so it's hard to find something that works for me, which makes me all the more happy to find these boots at such a great price. I got mine for $140 and looking online there are still a lot of these out there for about the same price. I highly recommend anyone looking for new boots to check these out. I'm pretty sure they're basically Burton Ions. Be advised they're sized weird, though. I normally wear 10.5 in sneakers but ended up with size 12 for these boots.


----------

